# WineMakers Competition



## Tom (Apr 15, 2009)

Any one hear how many bottles were entered? I heard they were over 4500 and growing.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 15, 2009)

is there a link to the competition Tom?


----------



## Tom (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.winemakermag.com/competition


----------



## St Allie (Apr 15, 2009)

That looks really cool Tom,

over 4400 bottles at $25 each entry fee..that's an enormous competition..

have you entered?

Allie


----------



## Tom (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I did 
I entered my '06 Amarone
I may not enter again as I feel they are getting to big. I did however take a silver from them.


----------

